# liver issues in elderly dog



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

DaniGirl is 13 and has been very healthy and vibrant. Last September, her blood pannel showed elevated liver enzymes. A sonogram was done and it showed large amounts of mucus in the liver. She was put on a liver supplement, vitamin B injections, isodural, and given two more sonograms over a few months. The liver greatly improved and she was to continue on the liver supplement and isodural for the rest of her life. Follow-up blood work would be repeated in June.

But a few weeks ago Dani began vomitting--once, then again, over a week, then daily. 

We took her in last Wednesday. Our regular vet left, another vet saw her and did blood work, lots of it, and a stool sample check since her stool began having mucus. Her liver was still elevated, although lower than before.

The exam had her flinch when her stomach area was probed. They said she had a pancreatitis, gave us two antiobiotics for her, a shot to keep her from vomitting & RX food. They wanted to keep her in for a couple of days with IV but it was too expensive for us.

She did very well with the medications. She didn't vomit and ate and was running again.

Until today, Monday. She trembled after her morning meal. Three hours later, she threw up everything.

I'm not sure what to do. And when do we know we've done everything possible for her to turn the corner? Having a living will for myself, I certainly don't want our precious one to continue in pain and discomfort so we can avoid the guilt and pain of putting her to sleep. Thanks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear you are going through this with your poor little girl. Of course we aren't there or hearing from the vets. But I KNOW you are loving, responsible owners and will do the right thing for your little girl. It is never easy, but I know you will make the right decision at the right time. :hug:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

This is such a difficult decision to have to face but one that many pet owners must at some point. I have been faced with this decision many times through the years as I have been fortunate enough to have many wonderful pets share my life. The decision is never easy but you know your sweet pet as no one else possibly can. You are the only person perhaps with input from your veterinarian that can decide when your beloved pet has given enough and has at last reached the time for a final goodbye. Trust yourself to know when the time has come. There is no place for guilt in this decision because you will do what you feel is best for your sweet pet.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I am so sorry for what you and your dog are going through. I had a similar situation in January 2013 with my 14 1/2 yr old Bichon, although with her it was kidney disease. We had to keep bringing her to the vet for subcutaneous fluids because I couldn't bring myself to poke her with a needle and do it at home. As the days went on her trembling and vomiting increased. She wasn't acting like she was happy anymore and i knew it was time. I looked into her eyes and had a heart to heart talk and I knew what I had to do. Bringing her to the vet for that last time and holding her as she passed was the hardest thing I have ever done. As hard as it was for me, I did know that she was at peace. You know you dog best and you will know when it is time. You are all in my prayers during this difficult time.

Diane


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

No advice to offer. Wishing you and Danigirl the best. You'll be in our thoughts.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm sitting here in tears because I know what you're going through. We had to put our 13 year old Pug to sleep in October and I agonized over the same things you're asking yourself right now. We had a few more weeks with him after he was diagnosed with cancer. He acted differently when he got sick but he didn't seem to be in pain. The day he started coughing and gagged every time he stood up I knew it was time. As hard as it is to make the decision, it's the humane thing to do. I got through it by telling myself and my son that it was selfish on our part to let him keep living if we knew he was in pain. I think that's what allowed me to make the decision. My heart goes out to you and your family...it's so hard giving them up.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Your kind words have been a big help to me. Sometimes it's hard to believe Dani is sick except for sleeping lots more and needing lots of medication. She's getting prilosec in the morning and so far, that's settled her stomach allowing her to keep food down. She still jumps like a dancer when it's feeding time. As long as she isn't trembling in pain or refusing food, she's doing well. Thanks again and I'll keep you posted on her journey.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Please keep us posted, Nancy. :hug:


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Molly120213 said:


> I am so sorry for what you and your dog are going through. I had a similar situation in January 2013 with my 14 1/2 yr old Bichon, although with her it was kidney disease. We had to keep bringing her to the vet for subcutaneous fluids because I couldn't bring myself to poke her with a needle and do it at home. As the days went on her trembling and vomiting increased. She wasn't acting like she was happy anymore and i knew it was time. I looked into her eyes and had a heart to heart talk and I knew what I had to do. Bringing her to the vet for that last time and holding her as she passed was the hardest thing I have ever done. As hard as it was for me, I did know that she was at peace. You know you dog best and you will know when it is time. You are all in my prayers during this difficult time.
> 
> Diane


It's been strange with Dani because she's got an appetite and has been eating her morning meal without problem but the second feeding continues to be thrown up a few hours later. Since last summer when she was diagnosed with elevated liver enzymes, a "big" meal will cause her to shake and whimper. That's why she gets the small meals throughout the day. I have tried kibble, different types of canned (wellness) and boiled chicken but nothing helps.

And she has had a cough for a few years. The vet found infected tonsils and that was treated but the cough came back. I thought allergies but it's year round. Now I'm wondering if it's all connected.

Keeping her food down seems to be our biggest challenge right now.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Poor Dani! I hope you can figure this out soon. Our thoughts are with you both.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear what your going through. That's not an easy decision
Please give her kisses and hugs.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Nancy,
Have you ever tried baby food chicken or turkey, or a prescription diet? My vet talked directly to the folks at Hills dog food to come up with the best food plan when my dog was having digestive issues. She also seemed to tolerate baby food and boiled rice when her tummy was especially upset. I hope today is a good day for you and your dog.

Diane


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

I realized she can eat without a problem in the morning but after that, she whimpers. I made some rice and ground beef for her and this morning gave her the majority of her food. This afternoon I'll give her a little, and then a little later. As long as she wants to eat, I'm encouraged.

She was on a canned food for digestive problems and still couldn't keep it down. She was on it for several days without a problem and then one day she couldn't keep anything down. Wish I could understand what changed.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I hope this new strategy works for awhile. It is so frustrating when our little ones are sick and there are no clear cut answers.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

We had to have DaniGirl put to sleep yesterday (March 6). We were so grateful for God's mercy that we knew it was the time beyond a doubt.

A couple of days before this, Dani was so energetic and playful like she hadn't been in a long, long time. She danced for her food and I'd try to have her calm so she wouldn't hurt herself. She played with toys and with Bella. By Wednesday night after eating a playing all day, she was sleeping lots. After we went to bed she began vomiting every hour. I'd change the top covering of the bed time after time but she kept getting sick. On top of that, she wanted to drink and went through a half bowl of water by morning. She began vomiting the water and was trembling in pain, not finding any place for relief. She refused food for the first time ever. We knew she had to find relief from this pain.

It was hard but not as hard as when this morning came and there wasn't Dani happy and hungry. But Scripture says that God knows when a sparrow falls to the ground that I'm certain He knew Dani was coming Home.

She was such a good, gentle dog these past 6 years that we had her. Those memories will live on. We had her cremated and will put her under an arbor of clematis in our backyard.

I appreciate all your help. It's nice to know others understand.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Dear Nancy,
I am so sorry for your loss. I understand what you are going through and I wish I didn't. It is weird for me because her last night was exactly the same as my Magic's was. She was also in bed with me, vomiting all night long with me changing the sheets and towels. The next morning she wouldn't stop trembling and she let me know it was time. I hope you can take some comfort in knowing that she is at peace now. May the wonderful memories you have of your time with her help you through your grief.

Sincerely,
Diane


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about DaniGirl, I hope that you and Bella give each other strength through this difficult time.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I am sorry for the loss of your Danigirl. Find comfort in the memories of your time together.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. This has made me so sad because eventually we will
probably go through this with Max.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Nancy - I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your angel, DaniGirl. :angel:

:hug: Hugs to you and your family from Emmie and I.

-Jeanne-


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

So, so sorry for your loss, Nancy. Your post made me very sad and brought back memories of two years ago when we lost Bailey. Deep down we know we are doing the right thing for our babies, but it is so hard on us. We just don't want to let go. I hope you can take some comfort that we are all with you and lots of us have been through what you're gong through right now. You will never forget her, but time does heal. There isn't a day, however, that I don't think of Bailey and what a trooper he was, even in pain. His ashes are here and going with me when I go. Be strong and big hugs to you and Bella.


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. We've all been there and we're here for you. Today would have been my sweet Laika's 15th birthday. (We lost her a few months before her 14th). You'll always remember your pup and time does make things better. I'm also so glad she had a small revival before she got sick again. Hugs!


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the words of comfort. We've gone through this so often over the years but it is never easy. 

I've noticed a change in Bella's personality. It's unusual. Bella is 6 but has always acted like a puppy. She was 1 when we got Dani, who was 7 when we got her. Bella kept Dani young and Dani taught Bella how to be mature. They would feed off each other's energy.

As Dani got sicker, I could see a difference in their dynamics. Bella would push the boundaries more but she always knew Dani was the head--like, if Dani had a toy near her, Bella would hesitate to take it. 

But Bella hasn't been "puppy" since Dani left. She's not as playful. She's calmed down a lot. While I wanted her to be more calm, I didn't want her to lose that happy attitude.

Do you think it will come back again? Do you think she's sad? I've lost a dog in the past but never had two dogs at the same time before. This is new.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure Bella is sad. Everyone needs some time to grieve. Start some new activities with her, I'm sure she will come back.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

nancyf said:


> Thank you everyone for the words of comfort. We've gone through this so often over the years but it is never easy.
> 
> I've noticed a change in Bella's personality. It's unusual. Bella is 6 but has always acted like a puppy. She was 1 when we got Dani, who was 7 when we got her. Bella kept Dani young and Dani taught Bella how to be mature. They would feed off each other's energy.
> 
> ...


I definitely think that Bella can be sad. When we lost Bailey, Tyler seemed very depressed for a long, long time. In fact, 2 1/2 years later, I think he still misses him. This is the only time in his life that Tyler has been an only dog. He came to our house at 9 weeks at which time we had two other dogs. After we lost our Bichon, it was Bailey and Tyler and now just Tyler. I think it was a big adjustment for him and I'm sure it's a big adjustment for Bella. Give her lots of attention and lots of activities and time will heal. That will also help you heal.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss....


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's so sad for Bella.

My friends husband recently passed and her Hav was in mourning for several weeks. He did finally come around though. These dogs are so smart and sensitive. Please keep Bella a kiss from her forum pals.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Today was the first time since Dani died that we saw Bella want to play. I've been washing everything that Dani used--mostly to make sure no bacteria could be hiding. But maybe it helps that Bella can't smell her scent. Bella will be sleeping on the sofa with us in the evening and I'll mention something about Dani to my husband and Bella will look up. I hate to see her hurting. Tomorrow we'll pick up Dani's ashes. 

Even with the grief, we are still grateful to have been blessed by Dani in our life.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss. She will be in your heart forever!


----------

